# Edible Fish



## Big Rap 51 (Aug 2, 2004)

What if any fish are safe to eat out of the River?


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

All Day....

Just kidding,,, look at the dnr websites WV, Ohio they will have the fish consumption advisories located on them!

I don't eat anything from the river,,, I live on the river and know what is dumped, from the industries C-8 Etc.

Maybee a saugeye meal a year would be it!

John


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/index.html


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i eat white bass,wipers,crappie and the eyes from the river......yummmy


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

just listen to what the odnr advises. some guys will rant about how bad it is to eat fish out of there, but really don't know squat seeing they aren't scientists testing the fishes flesh.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The Ohio R Saugers and Walleye all have the same restrctions as do the walleye out of Lake Erie which is sold at Krogers netted in Canada waters of Erie .


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

In fact, the walleye, sauger, and saugeye have test LOWER in contaminants in the Ohio than their counter parts in Erie....


----------



## des (Feb 2, 2006)

I have personally spoken with the people doing the testing of fish on the river and was told they were cleaner than lake erie fish. I also understand it takes pretty clean water for mayflies to hatch, if that is true i have been covered with 'em during a hatch while fishing the river. If you refer to the off color of the water keep in mind that the dams and 12' props (screws) on tow boats keeps the silt stirred making it off color.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I've lived on the river all my life, I've been on studies (fish kills) w/ wvdnr as far back as 1987 when our ecology teacher took us to the power plants ,, dams,,etc. He personally leaned over his shoulder and I quote "I would not eat these fish),,
All you have to do Is do a search on C-8 / Dupont. There is a Lawsiute the size of Texas down here that could do some $$$$$ damage to that coorp. If its that bad ,, and they don't know the side-effects, years down the road???????????????
Guys I even said I'd eat a meal a year but that about it.
Its not for me to ,,,, and I'm not bashing anybody,, but its like buyin a boat ,, do some reaserch about the actual Chemicals themselves.
I truley love the Mighty O and think its horrible what the Industries get away with doing to her! Thats not political just ,, I love that River,, to fish , to hunt, to take the youngsters out on! 
I dont have any problems w/ anyone eating Ohio River fish,, it's just I CHOOSE not too.

John


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

OH River eyes may be less contaminated than Erie eyes but they both are contaminated. For me it is balancing my families health vs. a meal of contaminated fish - always a no brainer. If you want to eat fish out of polluted waters generally avoid high end predators like eyes and catfish or if you "must" eat them only consume smaller specimens and trim all belly/back fat and the lateral line. Your other option is to eat only panfish. Please note that 1 meal per month is not 1 fish - it is a few ounce serving. 1 large eye might be close to a year's worth of consumption.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Which is the reason why you see so many of the locals on the river only keeping the small saugers they catch . Which is also why I only keep the small saugeyes out of the local lakes less time in the muck of things . One of the best lakes for saugeye has the miami feeding it geez , they take saugeye out of IN by the truck load.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've heard it before and I'll probably hear it again, but I eat most of the 'eyes I pull out of the river. To each their own I suppose. Alcohol and cigarettes poison your body also.............but that's another story!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I understand everyones reluctance to eat fish from the Ohio river. My question is when you buy fish or seafood from Krogers how clean is it?? 
All of the junk we pollute the environment with ends up in the water somewhere. How about seafood caught from the Gulf of Mexico where the Mississippi, Ohio and Missouri all dump their pollutants?? How do we know any of the fish we eat is really "clean" ??
Cady


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

cadyshac said:


> I understand everyones reluctance to eat fish from the Ohio river. My question is when you buy fish or seafood from Krogers how clean is it??
> All of the junk we pollute the environment with ends up in the water somewhere. How about seafood caught from the Gulf of Mexico where the Mississippi, Ohio and Missouri all dump their pollutants?? How do we know any of the fish we eat is really "clean" ??
> Cady


That takes me back to an incident at school where my classmates could not believe that I would actually EAT anything out of the Maumee. "I'll just eat Red Lobster, thank you", is what one of the girls replied. "What makes you think what you're eating at Red Lobster is any cleaner than those walleye I pull out the river?" They did not have an answer for that. In essence, it's all nasty, not a single body of water on this earth hasn't somehow been polluted by man's activities. Now, pick your poison


----------

